# Toro 3650-Whats needed to add electric starter?



## larry28 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm thinking about adding a electric starter to my 3650. Just wondering if there's anything I need to about before I begin?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

not difficult, but lots of disassembly to get to the electric starter, see here


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would think you need a toothed flywheel. I have a Toro 3650 but I never looked if I had one. Plus you need the corresponding teeth spacing on the starter plus mounting holes on the engine to mount the starter.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I actually picked up a 3650 earlier this year, and was thinking about doing the same thing. After watching the video above, I'll stick to pull starting it. 

Between the cost of the starter, flywheel, and other potential parts, I question if it would be worth it. You may be better off finding a blower already equipped with an electric start. 

I wish you luck and look forward to seeing how you make out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

More trouble than it's worth. Can be done but expensive. When Honda owners ask me to do this I say no and tell them just to buy a Honda with electric start on it.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't need electric start on a new Honda, 1 pull everytime.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wonder if larry is gonna come back?????

wasting our time?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> Don't need electric start on a new Honda, 1 pull everytime.


shot rotator cuffs buddy.....extremely painful . older people appreciate the electric start.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> shot rotator cuffs buddy.....extremely painful . older people appreciate the electric start.


That was one thing my dad looked for when he got an MTD two stage blower back in the early 2000's. I thought the electric start was cool, but never thought much of using it, I just gave it a yank and it always turned over.

He recently mentioned that he knew since he would be keeping the machine for several decades, as he would be getting older, the whole concept of pull starting an engine would lose its appeal. 

He does not mind pull starting the Toro, since it is a smaller two cycle, it is not too difficult to start, and almost always starts on the first pull.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carguy20 said:


> That was one thing my dad looked for when he got an MTD two stage blower back in the early 2000's. I thought the electric start was cool, but never thought much of using it, I just gave it a yank and it always turned over.
> 
> He recently mentioned that he knew since he would be keeping the machine for several decades, as he would be getting older, the whole concept of pull starting an engine would lose its appeal.
> 
> He does not mind pull starting the Toro, since it is a smaller two cycle, it is not too difficult to start, and almost always starts on the first pull.


Ya, I'll pull start once in awhile but I work on snowblowers almost every day so an electric start is nice. When my shoulders are sore I use it. Blew my rotator cuffs from lifelong swimming. College swim team and swam until about 55 with freestyle. can do other swimming though like breast stroke , kicking drills etc.

Could get the surgery but really not at that point yet. people have told me there is a long recovery period and I'm very active.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Ya, I'll pull start once in awhile but I work on snowblowers almost every day so an electric start is nice. When my shoulders are sore I use it. Blew my rotator cuffs from lifelong swimming. College swim team and swam until about 55 with freestyle. can do other swimming though like breast stroke , kicking drills etc.
> 
> Could get the surgery but really not at that point yet. people have told me there is a long recovery period and I'm very active.


My mother got the surgery to repair hers. She was in and out in one day. Don't get me wrong, it was quite a few weeks for her in a sling and then had to take it easy for a few months. But it is better than the alternative. I know a friend of hers who kept putting it off for a long time, and it got so bad they supposedly could no longer do the surgery because it had progressed to far. 

Honestly man, check with your orthopedic, none of us would want to see you suffer with it for the rest of your life.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rehab can be the worst.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Any new machine I get in the future has to have electric start. I paid extra for it on my ‘98 Toro 3000 and it still works perfect. I was actually able to pick up a spare starter and flywheel for the Suzuki 47P from eBay.


----------



## larry28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the info. I think that I'll stay with what I have or maybe look for a used snow blower with electric start. It sure isn't fun getting old. Thanks again


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> Don't need electric start on a new Honda, 1 pull everytime.


Phfft 

I have three Honda EU generators (EU6500is x2, EU7000is x1) with the GX390, and a generic pressure washer that also has a GX390.

While I _can_ rope start the EU gens, it's not exactly easy. I guess there's a lot of stator mass? It's a lot of resistance. But I can do it if I have to.

The pressure washer . . . has the common problem on the GX390 of a broken compression release. It does not have electric start. I use ether, brace my foot against the frame, bring it up to compression stroke, use both hands on the starter rope grip, and it's about all I can do to pull start it. I can pull it twice, and if it takes more that two pulls, I'd have to rest a couple minutes. It's _hard_ to pull over without compression release.

So . . . "not all Hondas".


----------

